# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Sipralexa

## Turtle

:Confused: is er iemand die ook Sipralexa neemt al voor n langere tijd? Ben sinds januario op aanraden v arts overgegaan naar 1,5: 15mg /maar ik voel me nog steeds zo onzeker en gespannen

----------


## Krisss

Hey turtle,

Ik neem ze zelf nu een kleine week en ik had de eerste dag al direct buikloop , maagpijn en voelde me niet goed. 
Mijn dokter had me direct 10 mg voorgeschreven maar vermits ze nu deze week verder op verlof is breek ik ze in twee en ik weet niet goed wat ik er bij moet denken. Ik kreeg ze voor paniekstoornissen en heb er xanax retard bij . 

Ik heb al vanalles geprobeerd en weet me ook niet echt raad. :-( dus kan ik je ook niet veel meedelen. 
Heb jij er veel last van ? Zo ja , wat voel jij buiten gespannen en onzeker en waarvoor moet jij ze nemen als in mag vragen? 

Grtz Kris

----------


## Turtle

Hallooo Kris°°°

ik neem het als onderhoudsbehandeling voor depressie / daarvoor heb ik jarenlang fluoxetine ingenomen.Het overschakelen is voor mij eigenlijk heel vlot gegaan~de eerste dagen had ik wel ook verminderde eetlust....maar n vriendin voelde zich er echt beroerd bij en is er mee gestopt
grtz

----------


## Krisss

Hey turtle, 

Gosh , ik denk met veel van zulke medicijnen je zo beroerd voelt 
Ik was de 1ste dagen ook niet echt mezelf . 
Ook wel minder eetlust en tja een beetje anders . 
Nu ik mijn 10mg gehalveerd heb zijn de symptomen wel afgenomen . 

Morgen terug naar de dokter en Miss terug een heel nemen? 
En op hoop van zegen, maar ik vind het persoonlijk wel het proberen waart !
;-) 

Alvast succes en ik hou je op de hoogte en doe jij dat ook als je er behoefte aan hebt ;-)
Take care , grtz Kris ,

----------


## Krisss

Hey Linda ,

Blij te horen dat het werkt , ik weet niet goed wat ik ervan moet denken. 
Moet wel toegeven dat ik minder paniekaanvallen gehad heb nu en de nevenwerkingen wel zo goed als weg zijn maar ik kan niet echt zeggen dat ik me " normaal" voel. 
Ik weet niet goed wat ik voel om eerlijk te zijn. 

Miss komt dit nu wel met een sterfgeval in onze vriendenkring plots van vannacht maar ben wel blij dat ik iets inneem want ik ben hier heel gevoelig voor , ben ik nu nog wel maar toch wel anders. 

Ik vind het ook wel echt fijn dat jij het juiste medicament gevonden hebt want het is niet makkelijk allemaal. 
En ik ga zeker niet van de ene op de andere moment stoppen maar ik hoop wel ergens mezelf terug te vinden .

Mag ik je vragen waarom jij het medicament gekregen hebt? 

Een onervaren gebruiker ;-p

----------


## Krisss

Hey Linda , 

Ik vond of beter gezegd , je tekst wel heel mooi . 
Maar het is makkelijker gezegd dan gedaan natuurlijk . 
Ik probeer er steeds voor iedereen te zijn en ik weet dat dit niet doenbaar blijft . 

Natuurlijk had ik het graag anders gezien maar helaas kan je nooit goed doen voor iedereen. 
En ik weet niet of mijn medicatie genoeg doet voor me . 
Ik voel me nog steeds niet wt het zou moeten zijn of beter gezegd , wie ik normaal gezien ben . 

Ik zou zo graag terug mezelf een beetje terugvinden , maar te hoog gegrepen momenteel denk . 
Ik hoop dat jij je lekker blijft voelen en de juiste steun hebt maar ik durf er niet echt mee naar buiten komen ,enkel mijn huisarts en psycholoog en jullie weten hiervan dat ik in deze toestand zit . ;( ik probeer me zo Goed mogelijk te gedragen en mijn paniek te verstoppen als ik het heb maar is niet evident . 

Bedankt nog voor je mooie tekst ;-) 
Grtz Kris

----------


## Mar67

Hoi , 

Ik gebruik al 5 jaar sipralexa 20 mg per dag. 
Dit heeft mijn leven veranderd ! ben rustiger, informatie komt beter binnen, kan me goed concentreren.
Hiervoor was ik druk , chaotisch , onoverzichtelijk. Kan nu ook beter dingen relativeren .
De kinderen , die nu al groter zijn zien de veranderingen heel goed. Als ik wel eens druk ben of chaotisch zeggen ze gelijk , zeg ga je pilletjes is innemen hahahaha.
Ik heb nooit rare reacties gehad , ben er ook eerlijk in dat ik dit gebruik. 
Nog nooit neven effecten gehad of verschijnselen ! 
In het begin is het 4 tot zes weken echt doorzetten , dan ben je wel is moe , slaperig , afwezig. Maar dit gaat weg en dan kun je er alleen maar van genieten.

Succes

----------


## Krisss

Hoi mar67, 

Blij te lezen dat jij ook goed reageert op sipralexa , hoeveel mg neem jij als ik vragen mag ? 
Ik neem ze nu een tijdje in en het gaat me wel beter af maar neem ook nog xanax 2mg in de morgend . 
Ik kan de dingen ook wel beter relativeren moet ik wel toegeven maar ik ben nog wel vrij moe 
Miss van de xanax ? 
Had je ook last van paniekstoornissen ? 

Bedankt voor je leuke reactie , 

Groetjes Kris ,

----------


## Mar67

Hoi Kris,
Ik neem 20 mg per dag , heb al is proberen minder te pakken omdat het heel goed gaat , maar werd zot van mezelf . Druk chaotisch en moe van mezelf . Mijn omgeving was ook niet zo happy hahah.
Ik blijf dus lekker op die 20 mg per dag. 
Paniek aanvallen heb ik nooit gehad, was voor de medicatie wel overal bang voor . Vliegen , alleen thuis zijn , vreemde stad in gaan , maar vermeed dat gewoon daardoor geen paniek aanvallen. Met mensen om me heen voel ik me het best . Ben heel sociaal, en leer juist graag nieuwe mensen kennen . Nu met de medicatie doe ik alles , ik reis , ik vlieg , ben juist heel graag alleen thuis . En ben eigenlijk van weinig dingen bang. 
Ik hoop zo een beetje op je vraag te hebben beantwoorden . 

Gr. Marianne  :Smile:

----------


## Krisss

Hey Marianne , 

Blijkbaar is het wel echt een goed medicament want bang zijn om te vliegen ,in vreemde steden te komen end. lijkt me ook helemaal niet tof . Goed dat idd het met 20 mg opgelost is.  :Wink:  

Ik ben uiteraard zeer blij met je reacties en je uitleg , trouwens van iedereen hier op het forum want het geeft je toch steun en goede hoop. 

Greetz Kris

----------

